# Marquise



## amalur

Buenos días, ¿qué es un marquise en un apartamento? He encontrado las acepciones mirador o marquesina, pero ninguno corresponde con lo que busco. Se trata de una pequeña división. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, amalur, 

Se não é marquesina, por favor, explique o que é a marquise a que se refere.

Veja esta foto. A marquise a que você se refere é onde os galhos da árvore estão entrando no prédio? Para nós será varanda ou área de serviço.


----------



## amalur

Vanda, no aparece ningún contexto, la frase dice literalmente: "no interior da pequena divisão (marquise) situada no lado esquerdo do apartamento", pero creo que puede ser "galería" en español, por la foto que me has enviado. Muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Um momento, você está se referindo a marquise* no português*, certo? Então não é nada daquilo. Marquise é a parte de fora dos prédios, tipo dum teto que protege a entrada do sol ou da chuva.

Veja a figura. O tipo de teto na frente da portaria (que está iluminado) é a marquise.


----------



## Mangato

Marquise es marquesina, tal como la conocemos en España,  es una cubierta exterior volada para protección de los que esperan. Eran frecuentes en cines y teatros clásicos. Son muy conocidas las marquesinas de las estaciones de tren, ejemplos de la arquitectura modernista del siglo XIX.  En el ejemplo que pones marquise podría corresponder con balcón  a nivel de la primera planta.
marquise


----------



## amalur

Mangato, gracias por tu aportación, pero he decidido poner "galería" puesto que se trata de una pequeña división dentro de un apartamento donde han encontrado algunas cosas. Lo de marquesina no encaja en el resto del texto.


----------



## topexpto

Marquise aqui é, normalmente uma varanda fechada com tecto e vidros, quase sempre na cozinha. Passa, portanto, a ser uma divisão.


As definições no dicionário não ajudam muito, mas no dicionário da priberam vem:
*marquise* 
_s. f._
_Gal. _O mesmo que marquesa (galeria envidraçada).

 e em marquesa vem:
(...)
4.           Alpendre que cobre a plataforma das estações dos caminhos-de-ferro.
5.           Galeria ou rotunda envidraçada.
(...)

A definição da Vanda está certa, mas por aqui é muito pouco usada e como se trata de uma divisão não se adequa.

exemplo


----------



## Carfer

topexpto said:


> A definição da Vanda está certa, mas por aqui é muito pouco usada e como se trata de uma divisão não se adequa.
> 
> exemplo


 
Eu diria mesmo que aqui em Portugal ninguém chamaria marquise à cobertura de protecção da entrada dum hotel. No fim de contas, a imensa cobertura suspensa da entrada do Pavilhão de Portugal na Expo, um feito de engenharia e de arquitectura do Siza Vieira, costuma ser chamada _'pala_', _'a pala do Siza_'. Por marquise, 99,99% dos portugueses entenderão o que diz topexpto e a sua imagem mostra.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Eu diria mesmo que aqui em Portugal ninguém chamaria marquise à cobertura de protecção da entrada dum hotel. No fim de contas, a imensa cobertura suspensa da entrada do Pavilhão de Portugal na Expo, um feito de engenharia e de arquitectura do Siza Vieira, costuma ser chamada _'pala_', _'a pala do Siza_'. Por marquise, 99,99% dos portugueses entenderão o que diz topexpto e a sua imagem mostra.



Rolf Vanda ... a marquise do Siza Vieira ...  se algum dia for ao Parque das Nações vai disfarçada, hein ! E nunca use a palavra inutilidade ao se referir à "coisa" !  

Marquise es una Veranda, terraza o balcón que se cerró con una estructura de aluminio y cristales para de obtener un poco más de espacio cubierto.


----------



## Mangato

almufadado said:


> Rolf Vanda ... a marquise do Siza Vieira ...  se algum dia for ao Parque das Nações vai disfarçada, hein ! E nunca use a palavra inutilidade ao se referir à "coisa" !
> 
> Marquise es una Veranda, terraza o balcón que se cerró con una estructura de aluminio y cristales para de obtener un poco más de espacio cubierto.


 
Almufadado, isto seriam marquises?


----------



## Bula

Bueno, aquí en Brasil un marquise es una cobertura voladiza igual que una marquesina de España como dijo Mangato. Creo que la más conocida de todas, y la más grande que he visto en la vida, es la del Parque Ibirapuera, obra de Oscar Niemeyer, sin duda el más famoso arquitecto brasileño.
http://www.caminandosinrumbo.com/brasil/sao/parque/Ibirapuera_3.jpg


----------



## almufadado

Mangato said:


> Almufadado, isto seriam marquises?



Si. Se no conjunto *não *constituiem a própria fachada mas sim uma projecção/estensão para além do paramento da fachada 

Há varandas dos tipos :

Varanda de sacada tradicional Plataforma que se projecta (sacada) da fachada 

Varanda sacadas com marquise  (à esquerda) e sem (à direita) marquise 

Varandas recolhidas sem marquise . Vão (= hueco) aberto no paramento do plano principal da fachada .

Varandas recolhidas com marquise 

Varanda recolhida no caso vista do interior da marquise, a parede à esquerda constitui a fachada do edifício e a estrutura à direita uma projecção da fachada.


De notar que, apesar do espaço fechado pela marquise constituir uma nova divisão, para todos os efeitos (legais e estruturais) continua ainda a ser uma varanda.

"A marquise" é abreviatura de "a varanda com marquise" sendo o termo técnico "marquise" a estrutura metálica (antigamente em madeira) vidrada que fecha a varanda, passando a completar/fechar/projectar para fora o plano da fachada .


----------



## Mangato

Muito obrigado. Agora fica para mi esclarecido
Marquise, Portugal = galería o terraza acristalada
Marqise,  Brasil = marquesina.


----------



## almufadado

Entonces 

Marquise no Brasil sigue siendo en Portugal  "PALA" 

No Brasil, "Pala" é uma Faixa de tecido Longo e estreito que cubre el cuerpo

Pero "marquesina" también puede ser :

Marquesina y marquesina de autobús- cubierta que se proyecta de un paramento / protección en la calle para pasajeros de autobús

"Terraço"  aunque en brasil como en Portugal se dice "mirador" o "terraza" . 

"Mirador" en Portugal, también se puede llamar de "balcão" 

En Portugal, "Terraço" jamás tiene cubierta y o que se queda fuera del plano de la fachada o es en la planta/pavimento más arriba de una casa.

En Portugal se pode anadir una "Marquise" sin permisso especial. También es una cosa que se suma.

En Brasil, no se puede anadir nada à la fachada sin permisso muy complejo. Asi o hay "terraza/mirador" abiertos o son cerrada desde el original.

*Conclusión *

El concepto de "Marquise" es muy Portugués (mucha lluvia y mucho sol) y ya no es mas que un balcón/marquesina/terraza cerrado à cristales, haciendo una "galería acristalada". 

En Brasil no se cierran los balcones (mucho calor), solo se intenta proteger del sol con las "Marquises" así se llama "Marquesinas"

Muy Bien a todos e em especial ao Mangato.


----------



## Mangato

almufadado said:


> Entonces
> 
> Marquise no Brasil sigue siendo en Portugal "PALA"
> 
> No Brasil, "Pala" é uma Faixa de tecido Longo e estreito que cubre el cuerpo
> 
> Pero "marquesina" también puede ser :
> 
> Marquesina y marquesina de autobús- cubierta que se proyecta de un paramento / protección en la calle para pasajeros de autobús
> 
> "Terraço"  aunque en brasil como en Portugal se dice "mirador" o "terraza" .
> 
> "Mirador" en Portugal, también se puede llamar de "balcão"
> 
> En Portugal, "Terraço" jamás tiene cubierta y o que se queda fuera del plano de la fachada o es en la planta/pavimento más arriba de una casa.
> 
> En Portugal se pode anadir una "Marquise" sin permisso especial. También es una cosa que se suma.
> 
> En Brasil, no se puede anadir nada à la fachada sin permisso muy complejo. Asi o hay "terraza/mirador" abiertos o son cerrada desde el original.
> 
> *Conclusión *
> 
> El concepto de "Marquise" es muy Portugués (mucha lluvia y mucho sol) y ya no es mas que un balcón/marquesina/terraza cerrado à cristales, haciendo una "galería acristalada".
> 
> En Brasil no se cierran los balcones (mucho calor), solo se intenta proteger del sol con las "Marquises" así se llama "Marquesinas"
> 
> Muy Bien a todos e em especial ao Mangato.


 
Obrigado eu. 

São esses falsos amigos que tanto atrapalham  e que sempre é bom esclarecer


----------

